# Help capturing Hummers



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

I have a little feeder on the back patio and have been trying to get a few shots of them feeding. Im trying to figure out some settings to get better shots. Here are 2 shots I took this evening. So far Im focusing in too much on the feeder and cant get focused in on the bird itself. Any feedback is appreciated!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

What camera? If it has manual focusing try that. If it does not have manual focus, tape a stick on the bottom of the feeder aligned with that feed hole they are using and focus on that stick using the cameras focus lock mode, then shift to the bird. If you camera does not have focus lock, just focus on the stick and leave the bird off to the side of the viewfinder/frame. Knowing which camera you have would help with giving more specific info.


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

It's a Canon T4i.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice pic!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

sotxks said:


> It's a Canon T4i.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly.. Ready to part from mine..


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

I placed a stick on the feeder like Pocketfisherman stated. Use manual focus and wait till the Hummer is over the stick. It takes a fast shutter to come even close to stopping the wing action. A least 1/2000th or higher. I see the eyes lit up in your shots so you are probably using a pop up flash. Try using an external flash and a very short duration like 1/16th power. The quick flash will help stop the wing action.The flash needs to be 8" or more away from the lens or the eyes will get lit up. Most of the really good shots of Hummers come from having the camera and flash set up close to the bird and then triggered remotely. Do a search about set ups for photographing Hummers. There are several good articles out there.


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

I actually did use a flash for a few shots just to see a difference. I might try the stick idea and make sure I'm in manual focus. I'm going to mess with my shutter speed and see what I can come up with


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Have tried the motion / speed setting?


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

When using flash for something like this, you'll want to be in manual exposure mode. You want all of the exposure to come from the flash so it freezes the motion. Try 1/250 sec., f16, ISO 100 for starters. Take a shot with the flash off and you want to see essentially a black frame. Any exposure coming from natural light is going to blurr the image from the flash. Hummingbird should appear suspended on a dark background.

If you want color to the background, you have to do just the opposite. No flash, turn ISO up, Fstop down and shutter speed way up. Try shooting in shutter priority around 1/1000 of a sec. (can't use flash here, it won't sync over 1/250 sec). Exposure will all be from natural light.

Old pic shot with flash off the camera (above left).


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Here is the other approach without flash. I used 1/1000 sec, F4, ISO 400 to capture this one (fast tele lens is helpful to keep the ISO and grain down). 
Totally different look..


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Adding a natural perch close to the feeder can also set you up for some nice static shots that look more natural. Also try manual focus in front of the perch. I set the perch so there is a "prefered" approach angle for the hummers. Most of them will come in form one direction so I can pre focus and try to catch them that way. Sitting isn't always a bad thing either and WAY easier. (-:**


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks Arlon! I will try a few settings tomorrow evening if I get the chance! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

